# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مقاله: کسب درآمد از راه برنامه نویسی برای تازه کاران

## birtemp

با توجه به آمارهای سال پیش و تخمین هایی که برای سال جدید ۲۰۱۳  زده شده رشته برنامه نویسی رایانه ای در رتبه قابل قبولی از لحاظ کسب و  کار و درآمد زایی قرار گرفته است. که این موقعیت برای علاقه مندان این حرفه  می تواند جایگاه بسیار خوبی را رقم بزند. اما اگر بدون اطلاعات و شناخت  کافی از رشته ی خود تصمیم به درآمد زایی انبوه از این راه بگیرید مطمئناً  رسیدن به موفقیت سخت خواهد بود. به همین دلیل برای شروع هرکسب و کاری  قوانینی وجود دارد که باید آنها را رعایت کرد و رعایت این قوانین می تواند  کمک بسزایی در مسیر موفقیت به ما کند.
در همین راستا به مقاله ای از دوست عزیزمون *ایمان نعمتی* نگاهی می اندازیم که به برخی از قوانین کسب درآمد از راه برنامه نویسی اشاره کرده است:
خیلی‌ها  برای پول درآوردن برنامه نویسی را یاد می‌گیرند و با توهم اینکه بعد از  چندماه وقتی حرفه‌ای شدند پول پارو خواهند کرد قدم به دنیای جذاب و  پرمخاطره برنامه نویسی می‌گذارند اما پس از مدتی دلسرد شده و سراغ کار نان و  آب آورتر و کم دردسرتری خواهند رفت. کسی که در قسمتی از یک پروژه واقعی  نرم‌افزاری کدنویسی کرده باشد به خوبی می‌داند که همیشه برنامه نوشتن برای  خودمان آسان‌تر و لذت بخش تر از برنامه نوشتن برای دیگران است! هنگامی که  برای یک مشتری واقعی یک برنامه واقعی می‌نویسید می‌فهمید که برنامه نوشتن  برای خودتان چقدر لذت بخش بوده و تا به حال خبر نداشتید! به نظر من برنامه  نویسان تازه کاری که پس از برخورد با مشتری و شروع یک پروژه واقعی شکست  میخورند و دلسرد می‌شوند بهتر است روش خود را برای ادامه تغییر دهند. در  این نوشته پیشنهاداتی بر اساس تجربه جهت کسب درآمد از طریق برنامه نویسی  برای تازه کاران ارائه می‌شود.*بلافاصله پس از یادگیری سراغ پروژه های واقعی نروید*

شاید پس از یک ماه آموزش برنامه نویسی  بتوانید به‌راحتی کدنویسی کنید، اما مطمئناً تجربه کافی برای انجام یک  پروژه واقعی را ندارید. بهتر است در ابتدا برای رفع نیازهای خود و مهمتر از  آن تمرین و کسب تجربه، چند برنامه کوچک بنویسید. هر برنامه‌ای که در این  دوره بنویسید ارزشمند است چون به تجربه های شما اضافه می‌کند. برنامه‌هایی  را که می‌نویسید کامل کنید و با دوستانتان به اشتراک بگذارید و نظر آن‌ها  را بخواهید. پروژه‌هایتان را به صورت کدباز در سایت‌هایی مثل کدپلکس قرار  دهید تا بازخوردهای بیشتری دریافت کنید.
*وبلاگ بنویسید*

یکی  از بهترین روش‌های یادگیری، نوشتن است. نوشتن به شما کمک می‌کند تا چیزهایی  که یاد می‌گیرید را بهتر در طول زمان بخاطر بسپارید. یک وبلاگ بسازید و  ایده ها و نوشته های خودتان را هرچند ابتدایی و آماتور با دیگران به اشتراک  بگذارید و از بازخوردهای دیگران برای پیشرفت خود استفاده کنید.
*همیشه در حال یادگیری باشید*

در  سایت هایی مثل StackOverflow.com عضو شوید و در سئوال پرسیدن و حتی پاسخ  دادن به سئوال ها فعال باشید. سعی کنید هر روز زبان انگیلیسی خود را تقویت  کنید. کتاب های زبان اصلی مربوط به زبان برنامه نویسی مورد علاقه خود را  مطالعه کنید و مشترک فید وبلاگ‌ها و سایت‌های مربوط به برنامه نویسی شوید.  همیشه مطالعه کنید، حتی زمانی که حرفه‌ای شدید.
*پروژه رایگان انجام دهید*

از  میان آشنایان و دوستان خود اگر کسی را می‌شناسید که نیاز به برنامه ای  برای انجام کارش دارد، به او پیشنهاد دهید که برنامه‌ای به رایگان برایش  خواهید نوشت. موضوع برنامه هرچه که باشید همینکه شما برنامه‌ای می‌نویسید  که قرار است مشکل واقعی یک نفر را حل کند واقعاً لذت بخوش خواهد بود. به  هیچ وجه در این مقطع به پول فکر نکنید، این شروع کارتان خواهد بود.
*در سایت‌های همکاری پروژه‌ای عضو شوید*

وب  سایت هایی وجود دارند که کارشان رابط میان کارفرماها و متخصصانی مثل شما  برای انجام پروژه های کارفرماها است. به این صورت که افرادی به عنوان  کارفرما در این سایت‌ها عضو می‌شوند و پروژه‌های مورد نیاز خود را پیشنهاد  می‌دهند و افرادی نیز به عنوان پیمانکار عضو سایت شده و می‌توانند این  پروژه‌ها را البته با قیمت مناسب از کارفرما بگیرند. به تازگی چند وب سایت  فارسی در این زمینه قعالیت می‌کنند که اکثر پروژه های آن ها در زمینه نرم  افزار و برنامه نویسی است که می‌توانید در این سایت ها عضو شده و با انجام  پروژه کسب درآمد کنید.
*محصول بسازید*

در هر شهری که زندگی  می‌کنید مطمئناً کسب و کارهای زیادی هستند که کارشان را به صورت دستی انجام  می‌دهند. آنهایی که فکر می‌کنید بازار کار خوبی دارند و اگر یک برنامه  کامپیوتری برایشان بسازید، کسب و کارشان را بهتر مدیریت خواهند کرد را  شناسایی کنید و دست به کار شوید. برای مثال یک نرم افزار مدیریت مشاور  املاک بنویسید و به صورت یک پکیج شیک به تمام مشاور املاک های شهر خود با  قیمت پایین ارائه کنید. مطمئن باشید جواب می‌دهد.
*یک وب سایت راه اندازی کنید*

برای  خودتان یک وب سایت راه اندازی کنید و محصولات و ایده‌هایتان را ارائه  دهید. پیدا کردن حتی یک مشتری هم از طریق این سایت ارزشمند است و راهگشای  گام‌های بعدی شما خواهد بود. در ابتدا نیازی نیست یک سایت پیچیده و سنگین  داشته باشید، همینکه باشید در اینترنت کافی است. به مرور زمان سایت خودتان  را کامل تر کنید و پروژه های انجام شده‌تان را معرفی کنید و بازدید بیشتری  جذب کنید.
*ایده‌ای نو ارائه دهید*

شاید برنامه نویس خوبی  نباشید، اما ایده‌های خوبی درسرتان باشد. یک برنامه یا یک وب سایت حتماً  نباید خارق العاده و پیچیده باشد تا موفق بشود. بسیاری از محصولات موفق نرم  افزاری از ایده های ساده و ابتدایی شکل گرفته اند. اگر ایده‌ای دارید که  به نظر دوستتان احمقانه‌اس اما به نظر خودتان قابل قبول و فوق العاده است،  هرچه زودتر دست به کار شوید و آن را عملی کنید. شما که چیزی برای از دست  دادن ندارید!
اگر شما هم گزینه هایی برای کسب و کار و درآمد زایی در این زمینه سراغ دارید می توانید آنرا در قسمت نظرات با ما به اشتراک بگذارید.
منبع : فراسان & پرولرن

----------


## h_r_ibm

مهندس جان سلام ممنونيم از راهنمايي هاي بجا تون

----------


## faghatman

سلام یک سایت ایرانی که دوست خوب من طراحی و پیاده سازی کرده سایت
http://www.iraniancoders.com  است که اگه تخصص خاصی مثل برنامه نویسی ترجمه و... دارین می تونین ازش کسب  درآمد کنین که واقعا جالبه چون از نظر های امنیتی در سطح بالایی طراحی شده  و از نظر طراحی و قدرت هم جالب هست
جدیدا راه اندازی شده ولی واقعا به دوست خوبم تبریک می گم
جالب اینه که تا چند وقت دیگه قراره نسخه اندورید این سیستم هم برای رفاه   حال کاربران ایجاد بشه حتی جوری طراحی شده که در نسخه موبایل alarm میده   وقتی پیام یا پیشنهاد جدیدی دریافت می کنی و یا پیشنهادت پذیرفته میشه نسخه   مبایلش نمی دونم درست کی کامل راه اندازی میشه ولی الان خود سایت رو راه   اندازی کردن

----------


## Farhadmohammadi

سلام
مطالب مفیدی بود.
http://www.beecoding.ir

----------

